# Transmission problem Case MX115



## Richard Swint (Oct 5, 2008)

Transmission problem: Shuttle hammers the differential at idle. Plug on transmission rear plate above the top link pin pours hydraulic oil and has been replaced. Dealer recalibrated, but problem not fixed. Anyone with experience or suggestions?


----------



## Richard Swint (Oct 5, 2008)

Since this problem was posted, a new problem has developed: Today the three point hitch will not go down.


----------

